# Purigen and Chemi-Pure Elite in a 29 Gal. Biocube



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

FYI, this saltwater thing is totally new to me. I've adopted these tanks from someone who just didn't care for them I'm currently trying to bring them back to life.

I just received my order of Chemi-Pure Elite and Purigen that I read on the forums was awesome for keeping the tank in good conditions. 

However, I wanted to know where I could put these, they both come in they're own bags and I don't have a Stevie T Media Rack, although I plan to purchase one ASAP, I've wasted plenty of money already within this first week of having the tank that I didn't expect to spend on all the main necessities. So here's how I've read online:

Chamber 1: Heater
Chamber 2: Remove Bio Balls, Throw in both Purigen and Chemipure bags. Place diptray with Filter Floss on top. 
Chamber 3: Remove Sponge

Now this seems good, but will the purigen and chemipure be efficient for the time being that I don't have the media basket in actually cleaning the water if it's just floating around in chamber 2?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your fine setting it up that way.


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Your fine setting it up that way.


Will I have any problem removing all the bio balls at once? I don't think I would because this tank has only been running for 7 days.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, no issues, bacteria hasn't had enough time to grow yet.


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nope, no issues, bacteria hasn't had enough time to grow yet.


Okay I removed all the bio balls and threw in the purigen and chemipure, now the sound of water falling into chamber 2 is extremely loud and the purigen and chemipure are just sitting on the rack at the bottom of chamber 2, is this fine?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

As long as the water has to pass through them, yes. If its to loud, throw one baga in the second chamber if you can .


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> As long as the water has to pass through them, yes. If its to loud, throw one baga in the second chamber if you can .


Both bags are currently in the second chamber, it is loud because it's a pretty deep fall into the chamber to hit the bags. I gave in and purchased a media basket from mediabaskets.com, hopefully it gets here fast and solves this noise problem.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL. Pretty hard to kill all the water noise using those things.


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> LOL. Pretty hard to kill all the water noise using those things.


Well, the media basket has a "stay hold water director" which forces water into the basket, I imagine with it going thru all the media it wont be as loud compared to now that it's just falling into the chamber and hitting the bags on the way down.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Right on.


----------

